# Tame the Waterstone Mess: A Simple Solution



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the iea and rewiew 

Dennis


----------



## Chelios

Thanks for sharing. I had been thinking about this problem for a while and I think this will do the job.


----------



## Chelios

Put my order in , thanks again


----------



## Dusty56

Happy Spring my friend : ) Thanks for sharing this great tip with us !


----------



## ChrisForthofer

Love it, must have one. Thanks for sharing


----------



## pjones46

Super idea, thanks.


----------



## thiel

BTW… to immobilize the tray itself (which has a smooth bottom) you can do any of the following:

-clamp it down
-put a non-skid mat underneath
-put it on top of bench cookies (nice riser to save your back!)
-put a wet paper towel or rag flat underneath it
-put it up against a wall and apply your midsection to keep it there. (This is my method.)

Enjoy!

-Thiel


----------



## Woodwrecker

I have a large baking pan which does the same thing.
Flea market special.
The non skid mat underneath works great.


----------



## bigike

Good review and thanks for the link on where to get the product/products from a lot of people don't add that to their reviews.


----------



## fzxtchr

If you are looking for a similar product for fewer $$, look at this one, or at others on this site:
http://www.webstaurantstore.com/round-11-black-non-skid-serving-tray/407GT1100BK.html?utm_source=Amazon&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Amazon+Campaign

David


----------



## Chelios

Got mine yesterday and it works like a charm. Thanks again!


----------

